# AT WAR!!!!vsMITES.dontknow type)vsPM(powder mildew)



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 18, 2011)

hello Im At war I lost a lot of money and a lot of good plants  to those MONSTERS mold Pm and Mytes??? I think I have a pretty bad case of mytes... my plants are still ok but they cant hang much longer IM MAKING a trip to the hydro store I dont care to drop 200 dollars to eliminate this >>>.... I think Im past organic ladybugs and thing like that BUT i dont know any suggestions???

I could use avid but i hear people dont like it( im not far into flower just starsted so is like they have no bud)
hemp goddess recomended me "forbid"
but I have other liil bugs in the soil I forgot what they r called but r just as small as mites but slim like a lil longer

for mildew powder my friends said something with the name EAGLE in it I dont know ANYONE PLEASE!!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 18, 2011)

and then I wanted to make babies right after they are clean n back to normal..... I wanted to make babies as soon as posible may b for them to root by the first of september  I m gonna make a trip to the hydro store to buy 

* miticide

*powdery mildew fungicide 

*Nutrients to revive and just help them get pas this 

I dont care much about this crop I just wanna star fresh with my soon cuts... I wanna bring healthy babys into a clean healthy enviroment


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 18, 2011)

eagle20


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 18, 2011)

The only pests I have gotten are those darned mites.  I get Forbid off E-Bay.  I cannot help with the other little critters.  I also have never had PM (as opposed to PMS, which is an entirely different thing, but something I HAVE had :giggle: )


----------



## Locked (Aug 18, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> (as opposed to PMS, which is an entirely different thing, but something I HAVE had :giggle: )


:rofl:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 18, 2011)

thast so funny PM VS PMS  thanks guys im going to the store to buy  either floramite or forbid I hope is no too much money

and for the PM I think Im goin with the "eagle" product hope thats not a lot either


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 21, 2011)

so I went to the hydro store BUT I got all kinds of different products and I wanted to see if you guys know anything about this?

for PM  GREENCURE???any one?

for mites MIGHTY WASH????again anyone herd of this producs?

and for the other lil bug ... I took a sample they said it was larba or something like that... the nets mosquitos babies.. idk but they gave me some organics biiomicr0organism..., idk the name they r in the fridge for now

I already used the GREEN CURE. and it looks good noW im diong the mites and the nets larba or whatever


----------



## hollywood52 (Aug 21, 2011)

good luck dr. dont forget the underside of the leaves and stems for mites..imo and experiance mites are pretty strong ive used products that got rid of them for a lil bit then they come back even stronger to the point the spray i used the first time didnt work . imo azatrol the best spray..but if its my veg or real early into flower doktor doom bombs chp easy works


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is what I found out about Mighty Wash:  "Ingredients include Water: 99.8335% and Inert Ingredients: 0.1665%. Do not apply in temperatures above 90 degrees or below 35 degrees F. Only use as directed."  No where could I find out what is in this stuff and it is horribly expensive.  Money wise, you would be far better off buying some Forbid or Floramite.  One gallon of Mighty Wash is $34 + shipping.  A 1/4 oz bottle of Forbid is $22 and will make 12 gallons...

I do not really trust products that you can use right up until harvest--they simply do not work.  Mites are tough little creatures that breed voraciously and they develop tolerance to treatments very very fast.  I would like to know what is in the .1665% inert ingredients.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 21, 2011)

Watch the pm imo it will be back, i find a sulphur burner to be the best sure fire way to say good bye to pm for good.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2011)

I have used mighty wash for thrips not spider mites. It works by electrocuting them, weird but true. The leaves that are really damaged will all the way die when using this product but that is ok, I think. The other organic thing I have used for spider mites is liquid lady bugs and it worked too, but you have to really soak the plant and repeat in 5 days I think.  Good luck and let me know if i can help any.

PS I called the Mighty Wash company and didn't get very far in trying to find out what the 1/10th of 1 % is...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2011)

Where did you get info that they electrocute the bugs?  How could this possibly work?


----------



## Chewbongo (Aug 21, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> \  A 1/4 oz bottle of Forbid is $22 and will make 12 gallons...
> .


wow wish someone woulda told me this, i could only find it for almost 300 so i went with liquid lady bug wich seems to help a lil but not completely. after seeing this i went to ebay and ordered some forbid, guess im not the best shopper


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 21, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> wow wish someone woulda told me this, i could only find it for almost 300 so i went with liquid lady bug wich seems to help a lil but not completely. after seeing this i went to ebay and ordered some forbid, guess im not the best shopper


 
Dont  take it to heart Chewy, most of us have to learn the hard way.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> wow wish someone woulda told me this, i could only find it for almost 300 so i went with liquid lady bug wich seems to help a lil but not completely. after seeing this i went to ebay and ordered some forbid, guess im not the best shopper



Sorry buddy, I should have mentioned it earlier.  Don't feel too bad.  Most of us that have been growing for a long time have ...ummmm...a storeroom of stuff we bought that we do not use anymore, usually ill thought out buys.  We all live and learn.


----------



## Chewbongo (Aug 21, 2011)

LOL no its cool ill live, but I got forbid on the way now, thank god


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 22, 2011)

Ive heard good things abouth the MIGHTY WASH so I already have Ill use it today And ill tell you how good it works... Hopefully kiils them all for good! if not I got a lil bit of AVID Ill use it And if not ILL GO TO EBAY to get forbid thanks Hemp goddess!


as far as the green cure so far so good Ill spray them again, cleaned everything reall good and took my humidity from like 60 to only 40%  I was keeping it high cuz of the mites but now that I have a cure ... WE ll see

I really wanted to get the Eagle20 But they didnt have any of the good stuff.... I want chimicals alwell let see how this works... Thanks thow nevellchef!!!

and thanlks everyone else like rose bud, the man1234, Hamster leweis, hollywood52, chewbakaz  Ill post my results before we go to PLAN B if his dont work 

Ill keep clean 
and low humidity


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 22, 2011)

For spidermites i have Talstar. But that is some nasty chemical :aok:. For those type of issues you really need to go chemical the rest is not 100% efficient.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2011)

Dr, turn those pot upside down (put paper in to keep dirt in) and spray the heck out of them with the mighty wash. Then do the top. They are young enough you will get them.

THG, i don't know how it can work, i call it hocus pocus, but it does stop a big fly, i tried it outside. so who knows.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks rosebud and bho Ill do that rosebud but most of my mites are n the soil I hardly see them on the plants, should I spray the dirt 2??? I think I have to
THANKS


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been useing this bayer 3 in 1 with good results, especially the PM, Bayer also makes the forbid, anyway it's cheap, 18 bucks makes 12 gallons, gets the mites plus PM plus a bunch of others, it's systemic, and protects for 30 days, bummer about being so far into bud,


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks if all else fail ill try it thanks skategismagic


----------

